# Red and White Pine Lakes



## Utahgreenhead

So my brother and I were thinking of making the hike one day this summer when the snow melts up to these two lakes. Has anyone ever done it before and fished them? The hike looks like I'll definately have to eat my wheaties, but I was hoping to catch a few high mountain trout up there. Does anyone know if it will be worth it? Feel free to PM me if you would prefer, I don't want to make anyone mad over hotspotting on these two lakes. Any input is appreciated. Thanks. 

Gary


----------



## Petersen

Utahgreenhead said:


> So my brother and I were thinking of making the hike one day this summer when the snow melts up to these two lakes. Has anyone ever done it before and fished them? The hike looks like I'll definately have to eat my wheaties, but I was hoping to catch a few high mountain trout up there. Does anyone know if it will be worth it? Feel free to PM me if you would prefer, I don't want to make anyone mad over hotspotting on these two lakes. Any input is appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Gary


I've hiked to both places several times. Every year or two, in the fall, the DWR plants cutthroats there. Like most of the Wasatch back country lakes, the fishing is usually secondary to the adventure of getting there. As for Red Pine Lake, you might try Upper Red Pine Lake instead. I just glanced at the DWR's stocking reports and I couldn't find that they had stocked Lower Red Pine last year.

And yeah, it's a good, little day hike to get there. The scramble up to Upper Red Pine is up a fairly steep boulder field, so depending on what kind of shape you're in, it might get your heart pumping a bit.


----------



## Nor-tah

The Bonniville Cutts are just Gorgeous in White Pine!! Nice sized too. I would not jump the gun though. They ice off really late. I wouldnt try any time before middle of June. I have heard of ice there through like June 20th. North West facing slopes and all...


----------



## Receipt

Does anyone know if you can camp near either of these lakes? I had just discovered this area through one of my hiking friends and was thinking about an overnight hiking/camping trip, but not sure if camping is authorized in that area.


----------



## doody

Camping is allowed but campfires are off-limits. White Pine is one of my favorite places to camp in the Wasatch. The fishing is slow but the views are worth the skunk. Enjoy!


----------



## Yonni

I have seen some nice bows come out of the lower red pine, the upper lake is so clear that you can sight fish and they are decent size as well. There is a grassy area above all the red pine lakes that I have camped on, the hike gets the heart pumpin but it's worth it. 

the pic in my sig is on the south side of the pfiefferhorn taken in late June, there was still 20+ feet of snow that year up there.


----------



## brookieguy1

Yonni said:


> I have seen some nice bows come out of the lower red pine, the upper lake is so clear that you can sight fish and they are decent size as well. There is a grassy area above all the red pine lakes that I have camped on, the hike gets the heart pumpin but it's worth it.
> 
> the pic in my sig is on the south side of the pfiefferhorn taken in late June, there was still 20+ feet of snow that year up there.


Rainbows? I don't think so.


----------



## Yonni

brookieguy1 said:


> Yonni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some nice bows come out of the lower red pine, the upper lake is so clear that you can sight fish and they are decent size as well. There is a grassy area above all the red pine lakes that I have camped on, the hike gets the heart pumpin but it's worth it.
> 
> the pic in my sig is on the south side of the pfiefferhorn taken in late June, there was still 20+ feet of snow that year up there.
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows? I don't think so.
Click to expand...

funny you question that because I have seen rainbows pulled out by myself and my fishing buddy, this isn't hearsay, it happened.


----------



## doody

I was thinking that you COULD have fires up White pine, just not red pine or maybird. Anybody have s link to more info? Was gonna take the family up and a fire sure would add to the experience.


----------



## tye dye twins

I have personally seen a trout scatter from me when I approached the inlet of White Pine lake. The water was so clear that I could see it run right back into the depths of the lake. They are in there!

As far as I knew you can have fires in White Pine just not in red pine, maybird, hogum, etc. (pretty much the lone peak wilderness area) but there are some regs as to how close to a water source you can be. Don't worry it is posted right next to the parking lot/trailhead.


----------



## doody

I've only caught brooks and cutts out of those lakes, not too much of a stretch that they'd plant some bows I guess. Haven't been there for a few years but I remember the fishing being ok


----------



## Guest

So my son and i were heading up to Tony's Grove then backpacking into White Pine to camp this Saturday night. Good camping? Weather? Any suggestions/tips?


----------



## GreenMoose

no rainbows in these lakes. only bonnieville cutthroat (the native fish of Utah) they wouldnt mix rainbows with their native cutthroat trout.


----------



## Petersen

GreenMoose said:


> no rainbows in these lakes. only bonnieville cutthroat (the native fish of Utah) they wouldnt mix rainbows with their native cutthroat trout.


Actually, there are rainbows there. I've seen them, and the DWR stocking reports indicate that they do stock both cutts and bows in these lakes - I don't know their reasoning. From http://dwrapps.utah.gov/fishstocking/Fish?y=2012


----------



## ScottyP

If they are triploid rainbows hey wouldn't hybridize. I've caught plenty of cutts out of lower and upper red pine and white pine but no rainbows. But I figured out some time ago just cause I'm not catching something doesn't mean it isn't in there. Like smallies in strawberry.


----------

